# check out this little beauty



## Neil (Jan 21, 2008)

Twenty degrees outside this morning, I've been seeing alot of preditor hawks in the trees beside the highway in my travels. This beautiful Red Tail sat undesturbed while I snapped away the shots.. What a blessing.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 21, 2008)

What a great shot, Neil.  Love the raptors, we have many different species here and they are so amazing to watch.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2008)

I have always said if I could be any animal for a day, I would want to be a hawk! Awesome!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 22, 2008)

Tab, are you familiar with John Denver's song "The Eagle and the Hawk"?  One lyric from it that always gives me a chill is:

"And all those who see me, and all who believe in me,
share in the the freedom I feel when I fly."

A beautiful song.  Thanks, again for the pic, Neil, I haven't thought of that song in a long time, guess I'll have to go get out some JD cds.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2008)

John Denver is pretty amazing too!


----------



## Bret (Jan 22, 2008)

How pretty! 

We have two pairs in our woods. I'm not sure what kind of hawks they are, but they are huge.


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

How Beautiful! Nature never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Mandy (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, great shot!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 29, 2008)

Neil, I don't know which I admire about you the most;  Your soaping abilities or your photography?  Great composition!

Paul


----------



## Neil (Jan 29, 2008)

What a wonderful compliment!! Thanks so very much Paul!


----------



## MyMunchkins812 (Jan 30, 2008)

Beautiful shot!  I want my soap that color!


----------



## campbellsoap (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a beautiful pic and a beautiful Hawk as long as it's not watching my chickens! ;o)


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Feb 1, 2008)

i like this photo


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 3, 2008)

Wonderful shot Neil.  We live in southeast Ohio and often see redtails.  I have a pretty good eye when coming to spotting them.  k


----------

